# Ross draw module chart



## woodmnctry (Jun 7, 2007)

Help!------can someone please direct me to a Ross draw module chart that shows which modules relate to specific draw lengths??
TKS
G


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2009)

search for dathook he will help you but i got a mod chart for the cardiac and the cr series which size you lookin for i can help!


----------



## woodmnctry (Jun 7, 2007)

I am trying to figure on the module #'s for 29, 29 1/2, and 30" -- I had all the info/chart but -- -oh well
TKS
G


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Here are the charts for the CR series and the Original Cardiacs.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Go here for Cardiac specs.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=912047


----------



## woodmnctry (Jun 7, 2007)

Perfect!----that is exactly what I was looking for
Big Thanks
G


----------

